# What's your dream job/career?



## thetown (Aug 16, 2014)

Since I'm a computer science major, I want to work as a software developer in one of the top tech companies like Google, Apple, Facebook.

I'm going to be a college freshman next year so I'm planning on doing a lot of research and internships in the next few years.


----------



## tidbit (May 13, 2015)

Doctor; still undecided on the field. I'm thinking dermatology or specifically an adolescents specialist where I work with teenagers. 
I'm considering a major in computer science, though. Took a few classes as electives and found it to be really fun!


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

Become a film director/ screenwriter


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

High school history teacher....

but good luck doing that with _social anxiety. _


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

probably a pizza chef....the world's greatest profession


----------



## literatureboy (Jun 1, 2014)

Forensic Detective and literary fiction writer.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Data/Race/Design engineer for a successful and diverse motor racing team. So very close to ticking all those boxes, hope to do so within 12 months.


----------



## EvonneEzell (Jul 14, 2014)

Speech pathologist and sign language interpreter


----------



## vanishingpt (Mar 9, 2012)

So many different things I'd want to do if I had no obligations. Industrial designer, satirical writer, article writer for a newspaper, architect, professor, and artist.


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

Mathematician and professional musician.


----------



## elizabethc719 (Feb 9, 2015)

My dream was to work/help children. Since... Forever I guess, I wanted to be a kindergarten teacher and particularly work with special needs children. After doing field experience for years and finally doing a "lesson" with students (it was about flowers), I knew it wasn't right for me. I stutter and say sorry a lot and it was just embarrassing. But I had a backup plan and that was social work. So my dream job would be a School Social Worker at an elementary school.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

I want to create the best porn website in the world.


----------



## mahnamahna (Apr 10, 2013)

Top 5

1. Oscar-winning filmmaker and screenwriter (total dream job) 
2. Imagineer/theme park creative (my realistic one that I'm not pursuing) 
3. Novelist (one I'll pursue as a hobby) 
4. Advertising creative (my realistic one that I'm pursuing) 
5. Astronaut (when I was 4)


----------



## Hyperkid (Jan 26, 2014)

Some railway job that doesnt include too much interaction with the passengers(like a conductor i couldnt be that).


----------



## TangoTiger (Jul 12, 2012)

Working from home with computers. But really I'd like to go far beyond that but as for a regular, realistic job, that would be it and 2 people I know already do it. One does networking and the other does programming. One works 4-6 hours a day, 4 days a week, from home(anywhere with internet) and makes $90,000 a year. The other works home or wherever there is internet too and I'm not sure how much he makes but it must be decent because he vacations quite often while he works.


----------



## Callum96 (Jul 18, 2013)

I don't fantasise much but the first thing that pops into my mind when I think about the my future is being somewhere a long way away, perhaps in North America or Japan, working in the petrochemical industry, earning lots of money and living an anxiety free life.


----------



## dorchester (May 20, 2015)

tidbit said:


> Doctor; still undecided on the field. I'm thinking dermatology or specifically an adolescents specialist where I work with teenagers.
> I'm considering a major in computer science, though. Took a few classes as electives and found it to be really fun!


if you like computer science, you're pretty smart! my friend took it and I saw her struggling with it so if you find it enjoyable, that's definitely potential.
I quoted you because I really want to be a doctor too. I love children, and the only thing that's stopping me is SAD. :mum I was wondering if you were struggling with something like that too.


----------



## tidbit (May 13, 2015)

dorchester said:


> if you like computer science, you're pretty smart! my friend took it and I saw her struggling with it so if you find it enjoyable, that's definitely potential.
> I quoted you because I really want to be a doctor too. I love children, and the only thing that's stopping me is SAD. :mum I was wondering if you were struggling with something like that too.


Yeah, SA makes me want to quit doing pre-med and give up hopes of being a doctor, sadly. But I want it bad enough, and I'm willing to try my best. I am a little anxious about doing the shadowing practice that is involved with pre-med. I need to meet with doctors in specific fields I'm interested so I can have some experience. It is so nerve-wracking just thinking about. But I know I have to somehow pluck up the courage and do it. Are you pre-med?


----------



## Yuuko (Jun 7, 2015)

I'd like to work as an _interpreter_ but with SAD it's bit complicated. I don't strike up a conversation easily and hate official surroundings I'm unfamilliar with. So _translating alone_ in some dark room somewhere sounds much more likely to happen. :/


----------



## Allouette (Jun 7, 2015)

A graphic designer. I love to photoshop.


----------



## df1508 (May 31, 2015)

Olympic swimmer or a social worker, but that'd be impossible with SA.


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

Firefighter.


----------



## EvonneEzell (Jul 14, 2014)

Speech pathologist who speqks multiple languages.


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

A specific dream job is always hard for me to decide, but I do have a dream working conditions: spending most of my time alone on a project, preferably my own office or working environment where I have privacy, no boss hovering over me, good pay so I can live on my own fairly comfortably.


----------



## r31slyda (Jun 4, 2015)

Archaeologist. Hands down.

Im about halfway through a double degree in History and Commerce. History one alone wont be enough to get there. My school doesnt offer it either..


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

Comedian.


----------



## Wootwoot (Jul 26, 2014)

I've wanted to be like, everything, at one stage or another and now I'm really confused...wish I knew properly.

Looking like maybe a high school English teacher or I would really love to be a chocolatier!!! Also a screenwriter.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

I'll probably end up being a Construction worker, I'm fine with... I love building and it's in the blood.

Other things I'd love to do is Director/Screenwriter and Helicopter Pilot... I may try piloting later on.


----------



## jk90 (May 17, 2015)

It's changed a few times, but I always wanted to be a games programmer. It's something I'm going back to university to pursue. I guess I'm just about smart enough to get good, although I'm worried about motivation levels due to depression and loneliness. Time will tell.


----------



## identificationunknown (Jan 23, 2014)

Yeah stand up comedy is quiet appealing..

but i would rather be a lyricist.. lyricists on average get girls based on who they are.. unlike comedians who get girls based on their fame.. and maybe the fact they are funny..

but seriously a chick would dig lyricist over comedian right?

any given day


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

Working for shelby (mustang) as a car tester but that wont happen


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

I really wanted to be a faceter/ jewellery maker a few years ago, but found out that no jewellery company pays to have stuff made in my country anymore, and so that was kind of the end of that. I really would have liked to have worked with diamonds and precious gemstones as a smith of sorts, but oh well..


----------



## Skellymancer (Jul 10, 2015)

Veterinarian. Sadly, I'm squeamish. Darn it...


----------



## mjkittredge (Sep 8, 2012)

Game designer. I have lots of ideas but not the training or know how


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Freelance artist, or writer. Heh, perhaps even a game designer? Honestly, my dream job is not working at all and having all the free time in the world to do whatever the hell I want. Like that will ever happen.


----------



## Melodic (Apr 16, 2009)

My dream career changes regularly. It is currently a cross between cosmologist, astrophysicist and astronaut. I've also dreamt of being a video games designer, a singer, an actor, a movie director/producer, business owner and also an early retiree. However, none of these dreams are immediately realistic or achievable, but a career in medicine is. So, while becoming a physician is the logical career goal (and my childhood dream), I still have other dreams. I just don't have the time or capability to achieve them.


----------



## Gingerfox (Jul 21, 2015)

Being a game software developer is my (current) dream job.


----------



## epouvantail (Jul 16, 2015)

i wish i were a good enough writer to be able to pursue it as a career. also, to run a non-profit/no-kill animal shelter.


----------



## shinning like me (May 23, 2013)

well if you ask about the dream job than I would definitely mention my dream was to become an actor.

I would always imitate Madhuri dixit , and all praised when I mimiced her. 
But never got the right direction to make this interest of mine as my career. 
I was unaware of the *acting school in Mumbai* , that is a proffessional school. That helps the aspiring actors and polishes their skills and make them brilliant for future.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

The guy who is stoned all day renting floats to people on the beach.

I may not have thought it all through, but he looked pretty darned content when I visited Aruba once.


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

I wanted to be a psychologist but my parents are forcing me to become an engineer. :/


----------



## cat001 (Nov 1, 2010)

_In-situ_ conservationist


----------



## 552569 (Oct 20, 2014)

A Neonatal Nurse! D


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

Work in the IT department for a corporation in a big city making high bucks.


----------



## Sidhe (Jul 7, 2015)

Making video games 

In reality, that's probably not going to happen...


----------



## Ebiamary (Jul 14, 2015)

I want to be an aid worker. I'd love to work for the UNHCR, and I'd especially like to work with Syrian refugees.


----------



## Akhilleus (Apr 23, 2013)

Film director


----------



## meghankira (Jul 30, 2015)

most likely a special education teacher.... but who knows that could change haha


----------



## GiantPanda (Aug 3, 2015)

My dream is to become a criminologist. I find psychology and criminal justice extremely fascinating and rewarding. I plan on being a criminology major when I go to college next year. Wish me luck!


----------



## Adversid (Mar 21, 2013)

I guess a diplomat or landscape architect.


----------



## MeltedSnowcone9 (Aug 14, 2015)

I would like to be a Child and Adolescent Psychiatrist.


----------



## livetolovetolive (Jun 11, 2015)

I'd love to go back to school to become a psychologist or even a psychiatrist.


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

i have no idea, which is why i'm living in a constant nervous breakdown.

but if i can dream and i didnt have anxiety, then maybe something in the entertainment bussiness of some kind. Youtuber, actress, radio dj, photographer, author...something like that. A small farmer would've been nice too, lol.


----------



## drumcrush (Aug 15, 2015)

I want to work with animals, the exotics more specifically. I keep reptiles at home and they just fascinate me. It would also be cool to work something with music or film.


----------



## thebigofan (Dec 27, 2014)

I'm not sure.


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa (Apr 22, 2014)

Animator

Realistically, I may just become a math or physics teacher.


----------



## Wren611 (Oct 19, 2012)

My dream job/career is to have multiple pet animal rescues across England, possibly the whole of the UK, with vet clinics, education centres and supply stores all on site.

Failing that (and more realistically), either a pet sitter, dog walker, dog and small pet groomer, or work in an established pet rescue centre.

As side-jobs, I'd love to write about small pet care and/or write children's fiction.


----------



## ThatLoner (Sep 18, 2014)

My dream is either graphic designer (hoorah) or voice actor for animation film, tv shows, (I can do an amazing impression the emperor from star wars.) :surprise:


----------



## quewezance (Sep 9, 2013)

Archeologist, Writer, Psychologist, just to name a few.


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

I'm mainly interested in a few things.. Psychology for one, although after visiting a doctor I was told the hopes of that are slim as someone with a mental disorder themself. :? Computer science seems nice as well, but with my current Math skills that seems impossible as well. Been watching a little too much Criminal Minds and criminology interested me as well. 

If none of those ever work out, I'd like to become a freelance writer, or a journalist if it wasn't for SAD.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Intelligence agent (overseas).


----------

